# Digital or analog hygrometer, what do you prefer and why ?



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Looking at exo´combometer, or the analog ones.

What to choose ?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I've kept and raised a lot of dart frogs and never once used a hygrometer. Waste of money. If your viv is mostly closed in (a vent or two are fine), you mist a few times a week or more, and you have some standing water in the false bottom, you should be fine. You can tell by condensation on the glass and the moist feel when you put your hand in the viv, if your humidity is OK.


----------



## RNKot (Jun 9, 2010)

Pls note that digital hygrometers mainly shows 10-90% humidity only. Mine Exo-Terra doesn't show more than 93% ever. Those what shows above 90% are three times more expensive.
Analog Exo-Terra are showing 20-80%, so it's not an option for PDF tank, where you need to measure 70-100% humidity mainly.
I have both, and found analog to be a waste of money, while digital can be used only up to 90%.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

I have bought this one, but I´m not sure if it works properly. It shows up to 99% humidity. But it differs 5 degrees in temp when compared to an analog and another digital one.

I think it´s fairly accurate showing humidity.

But I´ll guess the human eye is better when it comes to mesuring humidity.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think people stress out WAAAY more than necessary over humidity and temps. Never ever do I think people need a hygrometer.


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Well I´m all new to this and yes, I´m stressed over this


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

deep breath...save your money for frogs!!!!


----------



## Lbacha (Sep 7, 2011)

I have a humidity controller in my emersed tank as a safty measure it will turn on my mistking if RH drops below 75%. the reading on it is almost always HH though which is out of range and it is a high precision controller set to top at 95% I really don't think you need a gauge as long as you have condensation you are above 85% in most cases. I'm more concerned about temps because they vary more in my apartment but right now they ranging from 74-80 between night and daytime so I'm happy with them (in the tank that is not my apartment).

Len


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

Froggyboy said:


> I have bought this one, but I´m not sure if it works properly. It shows up to 99% humidity. But it differs 5 degrees in temp when compared to an analog and another digital one.
> 
> I think it´s fairly accurate showing humidity.
> 
> But I´ll guess the human eye is better when it comes to mesuring humidity.


Forgot the link here, eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

I have some digital gauges that show, tems, temp range, hummidity and humidity range that came from Walmart or HD. Are they perfect, probably not but accurate enough to get a general feel for the room, its current conditions, and conditions over the past 24hrs. I have them placed at different spots in the room, different heights, etc and this has really helped me get a good range of temps and humidity. Like someone else mentioned if you have some condensation on the inside of your glass, you mist a few times a week and the tank is mostly closed your humidity range is almost definitely alright. 

I think temp range is probably the most important to manage, temps in the 60's or 80's could be bad for your frogs, depending on species. Keeping temp ranges in the 70's has produced the best results for me, and that seems to be the general consensus on ideal temp range...


----------



## BurnsinTX (Nov 18, 2011)

Pumilo said:


> I've kept and raised a lot of dart frogs and never once used a hygrometer. Waste of money. If your viv is mostly closed in (a vent or two are fine), you mist a few times a week or more, and you have some standing water in the false bottom, you should be fine. You can tell by condensation on the glass and the moist feel when you put your hand in the viv, if your humidity is OK.


You just saved me at least $20. Now what should I buy instead...


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

for what species of frog do you think temps in the 60s is bad?
And what info are you basing this on?


----------



## Froggyboy (Nov 28, 2011)

My Iphone tells me that you ceep the frogs at 21oC , is that correct ?


----------



## xm41907 (Nov 26, 2007)

When I first got into the hobby I was worried about the humidity, but after awhile I realized it wasn't difficult to manage without measuring it. I agree with the others that keeping it mostly enclosed, misting regularly, and you'll be fine. For me, I've been more worried about temperatures in the winter. My first vivs were in my basement where it got down into the 50s at night even with the thermostat turned up. My vivs did fine and rarely did temps drop below 65 in them.


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

frogparty said:


> for what species of frog do you think temps in the 60s is bad?
> And what info are you basing this on?


I guess I should clarify upper 60's isn't bad, but the 70's seem to be target range for pumilio and most of your other commonly kept PDF's. Some of your Ameerega & Epips like it cooler and 60's might even be ideal. 

"I think temp range is probably the most important to manage, temps in the 60's or 80's could be bad for your frogs, depending on species. Keeping temp ranges in the 70's has produced the best results for me, and that seems to be the general consensus on ideal temp range... "


As my initial statement mentioned, this varies "depending on species" that you keep.

"temps in the 60's or 80's could be bad for your frog". Again, this COULD be bad, depending on species you keep. 

"A target range of the 70's has produced the best result for me" -- speaking from personal experience and incinutating that 70's are the goal. 

one example of what I am basing my statement from:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/17486-dendrobates-pumilio-advanced-expert.html


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

BurnsinTX said:


> You just saved me at least $20. Now what should I buy instead...


I think 95% percent of the board can anticipate what MY answer would be...Bugs!


----------

